# New moderators + reorganisation



## opaltiger (Aug 12, 2010)

Because a lot of our moderating team will be heading off to university in the next few months, and will thus most likely have less time for the forum, we've decided to recruit a few new moderators.

So please offer a round of congratulations to our new global moderators, *ultraviolet* and *Alraune.* In addition, *Vixie* and *Kratos Aurion* have been promoted from forum moderators to global moderators.

Over the next few days I'm also going to be poking around the admin control panel with a view to streamlining the moderating hierarchy - it's currently a bit redundant - so the Forum Leaders page will probably be in flux until I'm done.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Yaaaay \o/ We have more people to... not talk to in the redundant forum of redundancy!


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 12, 2010)

Fun fact: unless I'm mistaken this is the first time we've modded new people since the IF era. Certainly since vB v1.


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2010)

yaaaay uv and alraune :D congrats you four!


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations Alruanne!


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations people who are mods now that didn't used to be \o/


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2010)

you know, i've never felt the strangest combination of happiness and indigestion.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations, everyone \o/


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats, everyone!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 12, 2010)

*applause* Congratulations.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay for more members that new people will think are scary!


----------



## Aisling (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats and thank you, everyone! :'3


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 12, 2010)

(yay for moderators who won't bother to exist very long at a time. hrml hrml hrml the subject should know who it is.)


----------



## Mercy (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, congratulations to everyone. :] I certainly can't remember the last time new mods were appointed.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 12, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Because a lot of our moderating team will be heading off to university in the next few months, and will thus most likely have less time for the forum, we've decided to recruit a few new moderators.
> 
> So please offer a round of congratulations to our new global moderators, *ultraviolet* and *Alraune.* In addition, *Vixie* and *Kratos Aurion* have been promoted from forum moderators to global moderators.
> 
> Over the next few days I'm also going to be poking around the admin control panel with a view to streamlining the moderating hierarchy - it's currently a bit redundant - so the Forum Leaders page will probably be in flux until I'm done.


\o/ Whee!





Jessie said:


> Yaaaay \o/ We have more people to... not talk to in the redundant forum of redundancy!


Next thing you know, I'll start discussions in the mod boards.

You will be so surprised.





opaltiger said:


> Fun fact: unless I'm mistaken this is the first time we've modded new people since the IF era. Certainly since vB v1.


Yep.





Walker said:


> Yay for more members that new people will think are scary!


We are pretty scary, yeah.

:B


----------



## Keta (Aug 12, 2010)

Heartfelt congratulations. I hope you further the community in astoundingly brighter and infinitesimally positive ways. (I will go back to lurking now.)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats new mods! May you have peace and prosper always!


----------



## Zuu (Aug 12, 2010)

I wish college didn't exist so Zhorken and H-land could enter the pantheon.

Congrats nonetheless to everyone!


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2010)

James said:


> We are pretty scary, yeah.


actually, i find the moderators here to be a lot nicer and laid-back then most. they let us get away with all kinds of crap that would get you banned on pokebeach in a week. :B


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, you can't say we're not benevolent.

Unless you're Turbo.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations to the new mods!


----------



## Adriane (Aug 13, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> actually, i find the moderators here to be a lot nicer and laid-back then most. *they let us get away with all kinds of crap* that would get you banned on pokebeach in a week. :B


Guess what just came to an end. >:B

*cracks whip*


----------



## Green (Aug 13, 2010)

Vixie said:


> Guess what just came to an end. >:B
> 
> *cracks whip*


i'll breed you a shiny ninetales in exchange for a free pass for a week?


----------



## Adriane (Aug 13, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> i'll breed you a shiny ninetales in exchange for a free pass for a week?


Bribery will get you ~*nowhere*~


----------



## Aisling (Aug 13, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> i'll breed you a shiny ninetales in exchange for a free pass for a week?



<- is an expert at shiny RNG patience and breeds shiny things for Vixie often :p


----------



## Green (Aug 13, 2010)

20 shinies? including a lugia and ho-oh? :9


... i'm screwed if i ever land in jail


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 13, 2010)

Vixie said:


> Guess what just came to an end. >:B
> 
> *cracks whip*


Oh no! You're not going to tie us up and torture us, are you? Wouldn't want that!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 13, 2010)

Vixie said:


> Bribery will get you ~*nowhere*~


How about unabashed flattery? Because (no one else look) You are the best mod. And you smell nice.

:D?

@Alraunne: Congrats, but was it really worth it if you had to sacrifice your second 'n'?


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

*claps* Congratulations, everyone! c: Now, you deserve a Mod-Glomp. *glomp*


----------



## Aisling (Aug 13, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> How about unabashed flattery? Because (no one else look) You are the best mod. And you smell nice.
> 
> :D?
> 
> @Alraunne: Congrats, but was it really worth it if you had to sacrifice your second 'n'?


I think so, because I always kind of regretted registering with my old FFXI name where the extra n was necessary because Alraune was taken, but at the same time I've been too lazy to ask until now. :p


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats guys!

A little bit weird to have new higher ups though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 13, 2010)

Alraune said:


> <- is an expert at shiny RNG patience and breeds shiny things for Vixie often :p


how do obviously-hacked but still incredibly useful perfect dittos sound, then? you can't breed those!


----------



## Aisling (Aug 13, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> how do obviously-hacked but still incredibly useful perfect dittos sound, then? you can't breed those!


Well, there is an AR code for that apparently, so I could do that too.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 13, 2010)

ah, but I can make them legal! try that with your AR!

(because, seriously, ARs are very bad with making sure PID is consistent with nature and ability and IVs.)


----------



## Green (Aug 13, 2010)

i love how a bunch of our srs bzns threads have randomly derailed recently.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 13, 2010)

What, like you'd really battle with a ditto? :v I thought we were just talking about breeding here.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 13, 2010)

THERE ARE SHINY BUTTONS _EVERYWHERE _:D

I mean, uh, thankyou everyone (and congrats Alraune, Vixie and Kratos Aurion). c:


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats, guys!

Also, if I had predicted who would become a mod, I would've been right on Vixie and Kratos. UV and Alraune becoming mods are a bit out of left field, but congratulations you two all the same.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 13, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Well, you can't say we're not benevolent.
> 
> Unless you're Turbo.


Benevolent, yes. _"Accepting of communists"_, not so much :B


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 13, 2010)

Not all communists.  Just Turbo.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 13, 2010)

We usually like communists!

Tasty. Good on rye.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 13, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Tasty. Good on rye.


I've always preferred them on pumpernickel, myself.  Especially if you can distribute them evenly across the slice...


----------



## Espeon (Aug 13, 2010)

Congratulations to the lot of you, ultraviolet, Alraune, Vixie and Kratos! :3!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats new people in charge! I didn't do it I swear!!!!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 14, 2010)

I just realized something: unless I'm wrong, ultraviolet is TCOD's first-ever mod who isn't from the US or Europe.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, I actually hail from the moon, you see.

No but really apparently this is good because I'm around six hours ahead of a lot of the other mods, so.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 14, 2010)

AH! The first psychic mod!


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Benevolent, yes. _"Accepting of communists"_, not so much :B


Yeah, communism is great, but if you're Turbo, who seems to think it involves being dictator of the world and shooting anybody who annoys him, it isn't.

Congratulations, the two of you! It'll take a while to get used to having two more people watching our every move dictators moderators, but yeah. Have, uh, fun.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 14, 2010)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Yeah, communism is great, but if you're Turbo, who seems to think it involves being dictator of the world and shooting anybody who annoys him, it isn't.


Though if you think about it...


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> Though if you think about it...


Well, if you were the dictator yourself it'd be fun for you I guess!


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 14, 2010)

No, I was referring to "[Turbo] seems to think it involves being dictator of the world and shooting anybody who annoys him".


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah, I suppose I see what you mean. Well that's a pretty good definition of practical communism, yeah; in theory, of course, it's rather lovely.


----------



## Pook (Aug 14, 2010)

Today I learned Vixie = Mudkip, and congrats all.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, cool! Congrats you guys, I'm sure you'll be great moderators!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 17, 2010)

Blanket "thank you" to everyone who wished it, congrats to fellow new gmods and hooray for new shiny buttons and much happy Turbo-hunting. Would've said something sooner but projects suck, etc..


----------



## Negrek (Aug 17, 2010)

Whoooah the number of global mods just doubled or something. Congratulations to the people enjoying their new bolded names; it's good to have you on the team.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Aug 18, 2010)

Really late congrats~ to everyone.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 19, 2010)

Negrek said:


> Whoooah the number of global mods just doubled or something. Congratulations to the people enjoying their new bolded names; it's good to have you on the team.


no, just 9/5'd. (never mind that two of them have been inactive since early 2009.)


----------



## Shadowclaw (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats to all new mods! (Claps)!


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 29, 2010)

Wasn't the last new mod Furret? vB v1, of course.


----------

